# Blasc - Plugin - Suchleiste



## Warze (20. November 2007)

Hi ihrs,

hab den PC neu aufgesetzt und würde gerne ein paar Tools wieder miteinbauen. Nun eines der Tools ist der
frühere Blasc Plugin in der Suchleiste. Den gab es früher und ich würde ihn gerne wieder einbauen. Allerdings kann ich den nirgends auf der HP sehen. Gibt es den überhaupt noch? Wenn ja, bitte einen Link schicken.

Lieben Gruß,

Warze


----------



## Isegrim (20. November 2007)

Aber gern, Sir!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...st&p=205348


----------



## Warze (21. November 2007)

Hey Isegrim,

Thx Dir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder eher gesagt:

Sir, Danke Sir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

